# Puppy won't eat in the morning



## mycobraracr

Hello, I am new to this forum. I have a 3 month old GSD that will not eat in the morning, however she will eat the recomended daily amount of food in the evening if I let her. Is it bad to give her all the food at once? With all my previous dogs I was a free feeder. I am trying new methods with this puppy. Any suggestions? Thanks for the help.


----------



## JenniferF

My puppy is the same way! We feed him twice-a-day as much as he wants for 15 mins each time. He only eats a few bites in the morning and then eats a lot at night-- curious to see what others say. Mine is the same age as yours


----------



## paulag1955

Shasta is almost 2 years old now and she still has a heartier appetite in the evening than in the morning.


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank

Same for my 2 year old boy. Never ate in the morning.


----------



## Micky

Stella has two feeding times 11 am and 6pm she loves them both..


----------



## mycobraracr

Thanks for the replies. It is nice to know she is not the only one that is like this.


----------



## Lilie

Some dogs have bile build up in their stomachs during the night. This makes the stomach upset, and they won't eat, or if they do, they'll nibble. Some dogs will even vomit first thing in the morning due to the bile build up. 

Try giving your pup some sort of treat first thing in the morning or hand feed a handful of kibble and then about an hour later feed as normal. See if there is more interest.


----------



## mycobraracr

Try giving your pup some sort of treat first thing in the morning or hand feed a handful of kibble and then about an hour later feed as normal. See if there is more interest.[/QUOTE]

Thanks! This morning I took her on a short hike/walk giving treats along the way. When I got home I tried feeding her again and she ate a lot more than usual. Still not all her food but it was proggress.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Kaos was the same way for years. He would eat his entire daily allowance in the evening and it could sit out all day and he wouldn't touch it until night time. We never had issue with it. About the time he was 7.5 our vet recommended we try to get him on more scheduled 2x a day feedings as blood sugar drops could be a concern. We started by adding an extra goodie to his morning food to get him on a schedule. We have had him on a routine of 7 am and 5 pm for over 2 years now.
Another thought neither of my dogs will eat in the morning until they've had ample time outside to do their business.....not sure if that could be the case.


----------



## Acejin

My gsd ​​is just the opposite, He is so greedy it doesn't make any sense. He finishes his food in less than half a minute, He's always hungry for some reason even though he gets a respectable amount.
I dont know if it's good or bad, but sometimes I wish he would eat like a normal dog and enjoy the food. 
The only positive thing I can think of his "greedy" attitude is to know when he sick or not feeling well when he doesn't want to eat which rarely happens.


----------



## TriadGSD

i feed mine in the morning 4am- 6am sometimes he dont eat so i leave it in the bowl . i know your not supposed to do that but he still gets his daily amount . oh and he usually eats his morning meal around 9 or 10. i never heard of Bile build up before what is it exactly?


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I do not know from first hand experience if this works or not, but Sasha apparently was a bit hesitant to eat when she first came into her foster family's house so her foster mom added just a little chicken broth to her food to make it more enticing. If you're really concerned about it you could add something yummy like the chicken broth or an egg to the kibble and perhaps get better results. 

Sasha is no a doggy vacuum, so I actually have the opposite problem now, but Friday night at my mom's house is pizza nigh, so I give her pizza kibbles when we're there which consists of raw egg and a little shredded cheese added to her kibble and she seems to think that's the cat's meow.

Just a random thought too, it may be she isn't particularly fond of the food, but is hungry enough by the evening that she gobbles it up regardless. I know when Sasha switched from Purina to TOTW she became much more enthusiastic about food, and I've even noticed a difference in her enthusiasm between the varieties of TOTW flavors.


----------

